# One for the Electronics dudes - DPDT relay wiring help



## philistine (20/6/17)

Hey dudes,
would someone who knows a bit of wizardry just confirm I've got these terminals right?
Its a 30A, 240v DPDT relay from jaycar






Cheers!


----------



## n87 (20/6/17)

Are the contacts numbered?
Cant see in the pic.

Generally, for any double throw switch, the centre will always be 'active', switching between the top and bottom (in the case of your picture) contacts


----------



## n87 (20/6/17)

If its this one: https://www.jaycar.com.au/240v-ac-panel-mount-relay/p/SY4044

from your picture, the top contacts will be NO
3rd down: NC

Should also be able to double check with a multimeter pretty easily


----------



## caleb.jones12 (20/6/17)

Hey Philistine

Im actually a manager at Jaycar, 
As n87 said Pretty sure these relays are common on pins 4 and 8.
3 , 7 are NC
2 , 6 are NO.
And yeah chuck a multimeter on continuity buzz and you can pretty easily check whats what 


Im back at work on Friday arvo to Sunday 
Feel free to give me a buzz on the store phone if you get stuck mate 
(03) 6240 1525


----------



## philistine (20/6/17)

That would kind of make more sense when looking at the embossed diagram on the unit itself.... 
I found this pic online and was using it as my guide, but it just didnt seem to correlate with the embossed diagram as I mentioned and I was getting confused.
Cheers!


----------



## n87 (20/6/17)

Another reason to double check with multimeter before flicking the switch


----------

